# jinma hydraulic problem



## xamoman (Jun 11, 2013)

i have a jinma 304 with front loader. hydraulic oil gushes out of the filler cap behind the seat every once in a while. dose any one here know what the problem is?


----------



## frhrwa (Jul 2, 2013)

mine does the same, when I use it half way hard, it gushers out.. will be watching and hoping you get a good answer.. mine is a 384LE model..


----------



## frhrwa (Jul 2, 2013)

frhrwa said:


> mine does the same, when I use it half way hard, it gushers out.. will be watching and hoping you get a good answer.. mine is a 384LE model..


no responses yet.. hopefully soon


----------

